# Clarksville, Tennessee meet?



## StephensCruze (Apr 13, 2012)

I've seen a lot of Chevy Cruze's around Clarksville lately. I've seen a few people start to trick them out. I'm thinking we stop this chevy cobalt **** and start up a cruze meet up. I've started modding out my cruze and would love to see what other people have done to theirs!


----------



## Juggernaut (Apr 1, 2012)

I live in Nashville and just got mine about 2 weeks ago, no mods yet. What have you done to yours?


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

I live in VA Beach, but I'm trying to set up a meet in may when one of our vendors comes out here to visit his family, we might have 3 guys right now, but I'm also trying to set up a meet sometime in Richmond at the dragstrip. If you guys are interested, let me know! I wouldn't mind driving to TN, but my wife just had a baby...


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I may be able to make it also. Nice little road trip from Cincinnati. Just say when.


----------



## 4035 (Jan 21, 2012)

Nice, I just randomly clicked this thread in the forum. We're in Clarksville. There are so many Cruzes around though I haven't seen many mods. The only meet ups I see are the "fast and the furious" ricers around town near Hastings or the old Circuit City haha


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm taking the last train to Clarksville and I'll meet you at the station! Sorry. Couldnt help myself!

Sent from my DROID3 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Diretoy (Feb 4, 2011)

Clarksville would be a short drive for me. (Maryville) As for as mods go not a lot (tune, intake, spoiler, tint, side markers) Working with a rep from carID on a set of 18X8 Lexani's...working out details on the offset. Set a date...I'll be there!


----------



## StephensCruze (Apr 13, 2012)

Mine is fairly simple still. I have a black 2011 Cruze LT RS. Clothe interior (Also Black) I have 18" Motegi Rims On Motivo Lo Pros. I have a system in it as well. 2 MTX Audio 12"s. I have my Red underglow getting put on the 1st of May. Will post pics soon.

I'd be willing to meet up just about anywhere in the area. Even if it's small mods would be great to swap ideas around and see what everyone else is working with!


----------



## StephensCruze (Apr 13, 2012)

im ready to start this im thinking next saturday or sunday we start getting people together here in clarksville time and place anyone?


----------



## amalmer71 (Apr 5, 2012)

Just so happens I'll be down there the weekend of the 19th & 20th. 

My wife's friend is having a graduation party for her son who just graduated HS. The party is in Gallatin.

I'm not going there, but she's going to be driving past my parents house so I figured I'd hitch a ride and visit with them while she's at the party. My parents live in Cadiz.

I doubt I'll be able to meet up with anyone. I'll be car-less.

Too bad, though. It'd be fun to meet a lot of you and swap ideas.


----------



## StephensCruze (Apr 13, 2012)

Well I've only seen a handfull of cruzes out there lately. If you see me in clarksville I'm the black cruze with the red underglow. (Sexiest cruze in clarksville)


----------



## 4035 (Jan 21, 2012)

I have yet to see a red underglow Cruze around town! Mines a black Eco and I pinked my front bowtie a week or two ago. 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## StephensCruze (Apr 13, 2012)

My baby  I'll post the pictures of my red underglow soon. 

Been thinking about blacking out the tail lights. Anyone know how to do it without messing it up?


----------



## 4035 (Jan 21, 2012)

Love the black wheels! I hope you're planning to tint as well. And let's see the under glow!


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## Hugger0Naught (May 26, 2014)

Just stumbled upon this thread I reside in the clarksville area as well. A meet would be fun. always seen the bikers and the random rice rockets and what not. it would be fun to get the cruze's together!


----------

